# Banger?



## VallejoReaper72 (Oct 8, 2013)

There is this strain I get from one of our dispensaries called Banger.  It is low cost and pretty good.  I like it more than I like some of the more expensive strains.  One day I bought a half ounce of it, and one of the eighths (they bag it into separate eighths) was full of seeds.  Over a dozen seeds in one eighth.  The smoke was still good, and I planted the seeds.  Next time I went to the dispensary, I told them about this, and they said they will no longer be carrying that strain. Now, a few months later, they have it on the shelf again.

Anyways, has anyone here heard of this strain?  I looked around the internet and can't find much.  I guess back east they call lower grade weed 'bangers'?  Looks like maybe in Britain they call some lower grades 'bangers'?  Any info at all on this strain?  I am now growing 3 Banger plants and one Green Candy plant.  I tried to pollinate one of the Banger plants with pollen from a GSC plant hoping for some seeds for next year.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 8, 2013)

sounds like banger was a hermie and spewd some pollen, that's why they said they wouldn't have it again, know bad phenos/ plants in there selection,, so they binned it. I wouldn't make seeds from something not many have heard of, or possible hermie issues. your just breeding, bad crap for others to keep polluting the seed stocks with, stick with solid known genetics!


----------

